# Pees but won't Poop on pad



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Okay so Baylee doesn't have an issue peeing on the pad but for whatever reason, she won't poop on it! I have a pad in the pen (she does both on that since obviously she's an enclosed area), I have a pad in the living room and my bedroom. I'm not really sure why she seems to have a "problem" pooping on the pad, and when I see her squating, I try to get her to pick her up and put her on it but she's a "runner"


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

My daughter's 5 month old Boston Terrier who I am babysitting this week while she is at Disney world with my 2 grandsons does that and it annoys me to no end. Also when I walk her she will only pee, not poo. Sorry ,I am no help but I totally empathize with you Honey!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I've heard sometimes they don't like to pee and poop in the same place...when she's in the pen you force her hand LOL but out and about, she can poop wherever she likes as far as she's concerned, and apparently its NOT where she pees. Maybe try 2 potty pads?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My puppy used to do this. I used 2 potty areas at first. When he would poop somewhere else, I picked it up, put it on the pad, and showed him where it was. Then I would make a big deal out of it, praise him, etc. After he learned to use the pad, i changed to only one potty area. Good luck!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Ugh...Im having a similar experience with Lacey. But she will only pee on a pad once. If I dont change it...she pees on the floor next to the pad. Same with poo :foxes15:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

When Zoey was a pup I always had to have 2 pads, one for pee and one for poo. She didn't like to poo on her pee pad. Now I only have one pad for pee and in her Ugodog tray, she poos only once a day outside when DH gets home and takes her out.


----------



## rcgrant82 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm having these issues too. Fenrir will poop on his UGODOG but pee anywhere. And he's a runner too, and on top of that if I catch him mid-pee and put him on the UGODOG then he will refuse to finish. I'm thinking of maybe trying him outside instead since he both poos and pees on walks without any issue whatsoever. The only other alternative is what others have suggested - two separate areas. But so far he's not interested in that either.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila only poops outside. She has done it a few times but she must have really been ready to explode. She holds it until i take her out!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Oooo I'm just seeing this and lol umm crystal we used two -three pads and she would go then ..sorry forgot to tell u that


----------

